# Scuba diving from a 12' ft tin



## Nowakezone (Sep 26, 2012)

Anyone ever do any scuba diving from a small aluminum boat? I have a 12' ft Meyer and wanted to know if anyone has ever dove from such a small boat.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Sep 26, 2012)

I haven't, but I don't see how you'd be able to get back in the boat. Whether it's a flat bottom or a V-hull probably doesn't matter.


----------



## Buddychrist (Sep 27, 2012)

You can but you will need to make yourself a ladder that mounts on the middle of the Bow.

Do you have a V-Hull? Because if you have a mod-V or a Flat you might as well forget about it now because there just isn't enough flotation up front to hold that much weight all the way up front. Regardless if its 120 lbs or 270 lbs you aren't going to be able to do it because you will bring the nose of the boat underwater.

If you have a full V then it's possible because they have such deep gunnels that there is a ton of lift that can handle such a heavy load at the bow without bringing the bow under water.


----------



## jigngrub (Sep 27, 2012)

You might be able to do it from the 1256, try swimming or snorkeling from it first.

A ladder on the transom will be much more stable than a ladder on the side.

So how much scuba diving are you going to do in Mich. at this time of year?


----------



## Buddychrist (Sep 27, 2012)

You cannot mount the ladder at the transom for three main reasons. First off is weight since you have the motor plus your weight the bow will rise high and you can flood your boat. Secondly at the transom you cannot get the ladder center because once again the motor is in the way. Thirdly the transom is not the highest point on the boat so you run a higher chance of putting water in your boat.

Dead center of the bow with a hook on ladder and a bracket so you can flip it up and down. You will be offsetting the weight of the outboard thus the boat will not tip and you will get more hull in the water thus more displacement for weight. The bow is the highest point on majority of Jon boats and definitely for the V hulls so you have less chance of water coming over the top. Lastly the center of the bow is the only place to mount a ladder dead centerline of the boat if you have an outboard.

Here are some examples.






It's not rocket science just remember the golden rule that there is no replacement for displacement. The weight of the motor is on the rear so set your ladder on the front thus more equal water displacement. Use the gunnels of your boat to your advantage.


----------



## bigwave (Sep 27, 2012)

Hmmmmm, I think it could be possible if you get in the boat from the bow like buddy said. I dive all the time, and with all my gear on I guess that I am well over 300lbs since I dive steel tanks and 14lbs of lead with full suit and speargun. I would recommend that if you try to dive out of your boat, attach a tag line with a alpine clip so you can take your bc and tank off and attach to the tag line before you get in the boat. You can then retrieve you gear after you get in the boat. I have tried to climb in my boat with just me one time without a ladder, very challenging trying not to let the water over the sides. I would for sure try to get in the boat near shore before you venture out into the lake....If you cant do it near the shoreline I sure in the heck would not want to try it way offshore. My diving experience has always been off of large fiberglass boats 30-50 miles offshore, I have been on some boats that have crappy ladders, and even in a big boat it can be challenging getting in the boat. When you have a large bull shark trying to eat you, I want to get in the boat as fast as possible...just my two cents.


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 27, 2012)

A 12' tin I'd be a little hesitant, but I dive all the time out of a 1648. As stated by others, we enter and exit the water from the bow, which has also been reinforced to handle the weight. In winter, I dive a drysuit w/ full helmet, sometimes it takes an additional 30 - 40 lbs of weight to get down, so theres a good bit of weight on the boat. A 20 HP 4 stroke yamaha and an additional body (running coms and air) are in the stern.

Edited to add:

You could easily throw your BC and tank it the water and jump in and dress out. I swim out of my 1448 a lot and can get back in bow or stern, would be just as easy to throw my gear on board from the water. Also, if you can't get back in your 12', just beach it and walk in. Good luck, glad to hear of another diver.


----------



## tonynoriega (Sep 27, 2012)

I am going to need to see more photos of the ladies climbing the ladder before I can provide accurate feedback... :twisted:


----------



## jigngrub (Sep 27, 2012)

Buddychrist said:


> You cannot mount the ladder at the transom for three main reasons. First off is weight since you have the motor plus your weight the bow will rise high and you can flood your boat. Secondly at the transom you cannot get the ladder center because once again the motor is in the way. Thirdly the transom is not the highest point on the boat so you run a higher chance of putting water in your boat.
> 
> Dead center of the bow with a hook on ladder and a bracket so you can flip it up and down. You will be offsetting the weight of the outboard thus the boat will not tip and you will get more hull in the water thus more displacement for weight. The bow is the highest point on majority of Jon boats and definitely for the V hulls so you have less chance of water coming over the top. Lastly the center of the bow is the only place to mount a ladder dead centerline of the boat if you have an outboard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buddychrist (Sep 27, 2012)

Jig I'm not gonna argue and ruin a post.

How much do you weigh?
How much does diver gear weigh?

Pick up 45lbs and go stand at a corner of your transom and then go stand at the bow and then tell me which one is more stable and evenly balanced?

They make permanent ladders that do fold away for relatively decent prices but like I said for the first ladder was to just build a permanent bracket that you could flip up and down. 




Once again ladies and ladders






The point isn't just hot chicks. The reason is because the bow mounted ladder is much easier for women to get Into on larger boats because they aren't fighting the weight and have better balance since they are dead centerline with the boat. But they are decent bodied women nonetheless!


----------



## vahunter (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't know about a 12ft but in my 1548 with 20" sides I can sit on the gunwale more than halfway out of the boat to take a dump and my butt doesn't even get wet. So I know I would be able to scuba from mine. But of coarse I'd take the dump after diving and not before.


----------



## Buddychrist (Sep 27, 2012)

vahunter said:


> I don't know about a 12ft but in my 1548 with 20" sides I can sit on the gunwale more than halfway out of the boat to take a dump and my butt doesn't even get wet. So I know I would be able to scuba from mine. But of coarse I'd take the dump after diving and not before.



IT WAS YOU!!!!
https://m.straight.com/s?fid=22&a=403508&f=latest&s=60


----------



## donmac (Sep 27, 2012)

Buddychrist said:


> ...The reason is because the bow mounted ladder is much easier for women to get Into on larger boats because they aren't fighting the weight and have better balance since they are dead centerline with the boat. But they are decent bodied women nonetheless!



Honestly I believe the bow mounted ladders on larger boats are predominantly used for beach loading or accessing the boat when it is being launched. I have a ladder like that on my 24fter. The bottom rung of the ladder is about a foot under water, which is really not usable to climb up. All the ladies on my boat, young and old, and the men for that matter, use the real rear boarding ladder that goes well into the water and is a comfortable easy climb for all.

Teenage boys will climb up the front ladder once or twice just to show they can. I suspect the ladies in those photos climbed DOWN the ladder and will climb UP the rear. 

Back to the thread... I dive and also have a 12fter. It's a deep beefy Lund. Could I dive from it? Pehaps. Would I? Probably not. 2 guys and 2 guys worth of dive gear would make for a full boat overwhelm most 12fters. 

As others have mentioned, I wouldn't even dream of trying to climb up onto a little boat with gear on. Definitely drop gear at surface and pass it in.


----------



## donmac (Sep 27, 2012)

Just went back and read more of this thread.



Buddychrist said:


> You cannot mount the ladder at the transom for three main reasons. ...



Dude, most boat ladders are added to the transom on boats big and small. I have had them on 16' tins boats, bass boats, and large pleasure boats. The bow ladders are typically specialty ladders often found on bow riders for beach/shallow water use. Most boats that have these have a larger primary ladder on the transom. 

Typically boat ladders on on the transom.


----------



## Buddychrist (Sep 27, 2012)

donmac said:


> Just went back and read more of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude I was talking about a small 12' boat. 

My 19' seapro has a transom mounted ladder because it is a much bigger boat and can handle weight on the transom.


----------



## Nowakezone (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the input, I wouldn't try to enter the boat from the water with full gear on so I know I'd need a tag line. I'm just trying to think of a way to utilize my small boat. It is a deep v Meyer and I have a 1963 10hp Evinrude that I use on it. Also, I dive solo so it would be just myself and my gear and sometimes my wife so I don't think space will be a major issue. I do think that a fold up ladder would make things easier or maybe a rope ladder or something.


----------



## Buddychrist (Sep 27, 2012)

Well man just take your boat out in the shallows and walk around it and push down on it and see what part of the boat is going to take the most weight and not tip or roll.

One addition to adding it to the bow will allow you to put dual handles so you have two places to grab onto. 

If you absolutely have to have it on the transom then I would say move all of your gear, batteries, and fuel tanks to the bow and look into buying beaver tail pods. That is also another option that will add flotation but they aren't cheap but they would work. I think a set of pods adds 200lbs of extra flotation but in order to be able to stand on them I would recommend to have them over constructed and built to handle weight.

That's about all I can add so just get out and get a feel as to where is the best entry that is going to keep it from tipping and keep the weight even. 

Heck maybe you'll make a custom design that none of us have thought about! Maybe a fold down bow platform that can handle weight that gives you a place to dive from and board from! That's a possibility if you have it right at the waterline and built with straps to hold it up on the front and a sealed swivel bolt shim that holds it at a slight angle over horizontal tilted into the boat.


----------



## donmac (Sep 27, 2012)

Buddychrist said:


> Dude I was talking about a small 12' boat.



Well, OK then. Never mind.


----------



## Keith1 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have free dove out of a 12 footer but mostly a 14. In a 12 without tanks it's not much of a problem especially if you have someone along with you. Just remove your weight belt and put it inside the boat. Keep your fins on to give you more power to propel yourself up and out of the water. As you start up and into the boat kick as hard as you can to get moving upward. If the other person is in the boat as you start up and over the gunnel that other person just shifts their weight to the other side. If the other person is in the water they go to the other side and hang on to the gunnel as you enter the boat. It's really not much problem in a 12 and no problem at all in a 14. I started doing this in a Sears 12 footer almost 50 years ago and it's worked good until now and I'm 73 years old and using a Gregor 15 for diving.

Just think about it and practice and you will see. Most women usually have problems doing this because they have less power in their arms to pull up over the gunnel.

Regards, Keith


----------



## jigngrub (Sep 28, 2012)

Nowakezone said:


> Thanks for all the input, I wouldn't try to enter the boat from the water with full gear on so I know I'd need a tag line. I'm just trying to think of a way to utilize my small boat. It is a deep v Meyer and I have a 1963 10hp Evinrude that I use on it. Also, I dive solo so it would be just myself and my gear and sometimes my wife so I don't think space will be a major issue. I do think that a fold up ladder would make things easier or maybe a rope ladder or something.



I you can, try using someone elses rope ladder first... they're very awkward.

As I suggested in my first post to this thread, try just going for a swim out of your boat first and practice reentering your boat in shallow water. If you don't have a ladder, enter from the transom using the outboard motor as a step. This is recommended procedure in all MOB (man overboard) self rescue courses.


----------



## JRyno10 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a 10ft Jon boat and can easily get in and out from the bow of my boat to snorkel. I also do not use a ladder most of the time - however my girlfriend will use it. It is just one of those small rope ladders that you wrap around a cleat The only real weight in the boat is a 6hp evinrude and a 3 gallon gas tank. I am also a small guy 5'10 160 I think it's possible depending on your size (And I don't know how much scuba gear weighs).


----------



## cole.manns (Nov 15, 2012)

I do it all the time off my 12 foot flat. Inflate your bc fully and put it in the water first. Get in water then put it on. When getting back in take it off and put it in the boat first. Bilge pump is needed for this method.


----------

